# DIY Faucet Pump (Python™)



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

How very handy.

I assume autozone / advanced auto has the prestone kit?


----------



## J.B. (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, they are fairly common. Your local superstore (WalMart/K-Mart) will likely have them as well.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow very handy. Gonna scrap my own DIY python plans--it's not working out--and follow your lead.


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah mine snapped off at the little funnel while i was using it today!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

For the price and time of all of the above a simple "waterbed" fill kit will save you time and money... http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-65215/Detail


----------



## taylorkoch21 (Mar 11, 2008)

i just went to walmart and bought a python for 30 bucks nd it comes with all the tubing


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't see pictures


----------



## Sandman333 (Dec 8, 2007)

Those pictures were posted 14 months ago, and the photobucket links have expired.


----------

